# World Cup Qualifications Zone Europe 01 April



## A_Skywalker (Mar 29, 2009)

01 Apr 14:30 Kazakhstan v Belarus  3.25 3.25 2.10   
01 Apr 16:00 Bulgaria v Cyprus  1.40 4.00 7.50   
01 Apr 16:00 Estonia v Armenia  1.90 3.30 3.60   
01 Apr 16:30 Latvia v Luxembourg  1.16 5.25 19.00   
01 Apr 18:00 Georgia v Montenegro  2.50 3.20 2.62  
01 Apr 18:00 Hungary v Malta  1.14 6.00 15.00   
01 Apr 18:30 Liechtenstein v Russia  29.00 8.50 1.05  
01 Apr 19:00 Turkey v Spain  4.00 3.30 1.90   
01 Apr 19:15 Denmark v Albania  1.25 5.00 11.00   
01 Apr 19:30 Andorra v Croatia  51.00 13.00 1.02   
01 Apr 19:30 Austria v Romania  2.75 3.20 2.37   
01 Apr 19:30 Czech Republic v Slovakia  1.44 3.75 7.50   
01 Apr 19:30 Greece v Israel  1.72 3.40 4.75   
01 Apr 19:30 Poland v San Marino  1.01 10.00 67.00   
01 Apr 19:30 Switzerland v Moldova  1.16 6.00 15.00   
01 Apr 19:45 Bosnia-Herzegovina v Belgium  2.10 3.30 3.10   
01 Apr 19:45 Holland v FYR Macedonia  1.16 6.00 13.00   
01 Apr 19:45 Northern Ireland v Slovenia  2.30 3.25 2.80   
01 Apr 19:45 Wales v Germany  7.50 3.80 1.44   
01 Apr 19:50 Italy v Rep of Ireland  1.44 3.75 7.50   
01 Apr 20:00 England v Ukraine  1.40 4.00 7.50   
01 Apr 20:00 France v Lithuania  1.20 5.00 12.00   
01 Apr 20:00 Scotland v Iceland  1.53 3.60 6.00


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 29, 2009)

Lots of interesting matches again, god bless the Qualifying stages, lets win money!


----------



## danyy (Mar 30, 2009)

Bulgaria-Cyprus draw and under2.5


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 30, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> Bulgaria-Cyprus draw and under2.5


I hope no, but it looks like it sadly...

This team is really going downfall since 2004.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 30, 2009)

Scotland *x *Iceland - Iceland are tricky team, I can see Scotland slipping in this one.


----------



## Anggun (Apr 1, 2009)

Croatia -3.5 $2.10
Croatia are way above Andorra, I see a comfortable win. They played against Andorra 5 times and I think have more than 20 goals for that matches. In their last game they scored 6 goals. What facts show can't be ignored. Eduardo is expected to play and this will be very offensive match. 

Germany -1.5 $2.30
Wales lost to Finland in their home 0-2. Such a poor result. Their chances to qualify are over and I just can't see what they can put in to make this match more competative. Germany scored 4 to Liechtenstein. Klose is not playing, but it shouldn't be a problem. They have other great players like Podolski and Gomes. Germany are racing with Russia and they can't let the russians to direct qualify. When Germany is under pressure they perform great.

Russia -2.5 $1.92
As I said above Germany beat Liechtenstein 4-0 so I'm sure Russia can score 3 goals. Russia has their best scorers healthy.


----------

